# 2011 Sentra wheel noise



## nissanforce39 (Sep 24, 2012)

45000 miles on 2011 front wheel drivers side making almost like a clicking sound that speeds up with the car speed, 

Sounds like a wheel bearing, anyone else have issues with bearings so soon. 
2nd owner so don't have a warranty to cover, 

What else could it be?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Several things to check:
- CV joint may be worn.
- Brake pads worn down causing metal to metal contact with rotor.
- Wheel bearings worn.


----------

